

Google Replaces “Alphabet” Wiki with “Alphabet Inc” - thewisenerd
http://imgur.com/HKv31VZ

======
Nadya
The user is signed in which will skew their results. It is above the Alphabet
wiki, does not replace it, and both are far below articles related to Alphabet
Inc.

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/pFoR2hw.png](http://i.imgur.com/pFoR2hw.png)

